# There was an error transferring (from EHD)



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I've searched this forum for similar issues but couldn't find any.

A few days ago I transferred all the shows from my VIP722k to an EHD (Western Digital Mybook 2 TB - which had been working flawlessly with the 722k for several months).

In attempting to transfer them to a new VIP922, a couple of shows will transfer and then transfers stop. If I try to re-initiate at transfer, an error box comes up that says something to the effect: There has been an error transferring shows, please try again later.

I can get around the error by unplugging the EHD from the 922 and then plugging it back in. And again a show or two will transfer before the error comes up again.

There are still ~120 recordings on the EHD to transfer - so at this rate it's going to take a while.

Anyone else have a similar error or, more importantly, know of a solution? The 922 has the latest software version referenced in the forum here. Thanks.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

While I've not had the error message I did have a problem trying to transfer several recordings at once. It may have been 10 or so. 1 or 2 transferred and not the rest. I have been successful transferring as many as 4 at once.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Seems to work if I transfer 4 or 5 recordings, then unplug the EHD from the VIP922 and then plug it back in. It's then good for another 4 or 5 transfers.

Strange.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Truly strange. My 1T Seagate hasn't given me a problem with the 922. But when it went to sleep connected to the 622 the 622 couldn't find it. The 922 does.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure I know of anything specific to this particular problem... but it seems clear that Dish is still working on various aspects of the EHD support for the 922 (it really needs to support transfer to and watching while on the EHD).

Hopefully people are letting them know of these kinds of problems in addition to whatever else they are finding... and maybe "soon" we will see some improvements in the support.


----------



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same equipment, the same problem and did the same fix as you. There are some threads discussing the problem with EHD transfers. Others have actully lost recordings tryign to transfer.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I will not even try. Every time I tried it failed.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

FWIW, I tried selecting all shows for the transfer - left the 922 alone for many hours and when it had stopped transferring - unplugged the EHD from the 922 then plugged it back in and selected all again. Transferring shows didn't take so long but I don't know how many would transfer before it would choke. I'm just glad I'm done with that and as far as I know I didn't lose anything.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

I've transferred multiple recordings and some go over fine and others show up as having transferred, but there is no content (they're black and 0 seconds) and the original is gone from the EHD. Fun. I'm waiting for an OS fix. Maybe 106 will help.


----------

